# GW Basic, Which Dos Pack had GWBasic on it, anyone remember?



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Anyone remember which dos pack had GW Basic on it? seems to me it was Dos 5 or DOs 6.0 but can't remember? Can anyone tell me?:wave::normal::laugh:*


----------



## Bookworm99 (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm not sure, but you can use BASIC or a varient thereof by downloading it from Microsoft - and I'm not sure why you'd want to use an old version of an old language anyhow


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Hay Bookworm99 have not talk to you in a very long time but believe it or not there is a reason for me and the basic.
I once had a fair to middling computer and was about to get involved in many of the computer thing I had wanted to do all me work life, but has luck would have it, My two parrents that I am taking care of with alziemhers, they have a bad habit of getting into my stuff and screwing it up, and the did when they kick to H out of it and it cashed big time....Now being on total disablility income don't exactly bring home any extra change or chances for a computer with adiquite working probibilities to develop websites / visual basic / html / graphic /audio studio stuff which I use in my teaching and recording my evangelic messages work for the good Lord. So now I am back to using a old 12 lbs 1237 compaq with very very limited ability to do anything using Win98. So to help me keep my sanity here ( according to doctors) I am using any means possible to keep drive on. I still have plenty of books around here on GWB so to keep me going and write and doing with a computer with only 3 gig HD and maybe getting my DVD ext Drive working so I can still do some of my preaching work. 

Well guy that about it except I dream of getting luck enough to wing some dollars to get me anout computer so to use me talants to pay off the new deits of this porstectic leg and and the old meds. and to keep my sanity from going down hill :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::sigh::smile: But I have one thing I can hang on to is my falth in the Lord. 

Many thanks for the reply and God Bless *


----------



## Bookworm99 (Jun 5, 2007)

If you like, I'd be happy to direct you to a lovely Nigerian widow who can help you with your problem... and by the way, I'm Jewish. 

That said, I have NO IDEA what GWDBasic is or how to get it. Get QuickBASIC from http://www.microsoft.com


----------

